# PAC-man frog



## Blgreek08

Does anyone have one? I really want one. Are they cool pets? Easy care?

Could you keep one in the same enclosure as a tort? I think it would be cool to have like a complete ecosystem and they live in the same atmosphere.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using TortForum mobile app


----------



## mike taylor

Yes ,I have one they are easy to keep. I keep my frog in a 20 gal long tank . At 80 f. and 90/100 humidity at night I let the temp drop a bit like to 75 f. I got coconut chor and moss as a bedding . Have a live plant in the tank . And feed bugs like roaches,crickets ,pill bugs, and worms . I don't feed mice . Some do I think it makes them go to fast . So yes easy to keep just read up on them and let them grow nice and slow .

Sent from my C771 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## wellington

No, they should not be house with a tortoise. Never had one, but think they very cute


----------



## Blgreek08

*Re: RE: PAC-man frog*



wellington said:


> No, they should not be house with a tortoise. Never had one, but think they very cute



Y not????

And thanks. I have a ten gallon set up. Two pothos a small shallow water dish, and coco fiber mixed with S moss. Humidity is about 80 and my day temps are around 88, night low 70's. Don't have him yet just set up. I was told live plants help keep it clean and give fresher air, plus they keep humidity up. Im excited. I want a male though, they stay smaller.

What do you mean mice make them go faster?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using TortForum mobile app


----------



## wellington

Diseases could be past between the two, that the other would normally never have encountered otherwise, so no immunities could possibly be built up to fight it. Also, your tort could not only might try to take a bite out of him, but could also crush him.


----------



## mike taylor

*Re: RE: PAC-man frog*



Blgreek08 said:


> wellington said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, they should not be house with a tortoise. Never had one, but think they very cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y not????
> 
> And thanks. I have a ten gallon set up. Two pothos a small shallow water dish, and coco fiber mixed with S moss. Humidity is about 80 and my day temps are around 88, night low 70's. Don't have him yet just set up. I was told live plants help keep it clean and give fresher air, plus they keep humidity up. Im excited. I want a male though, they stay smaller.
> 
> What do you mean mice make them go faster?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using TortForum mobile app
Click to expand...


My bad I ment to say grow faster. And like others said do not keep with torts. These frogs like to sit in one spot and torts like to eat frogs. Remember these frogs are nocturnal and torts are up hunting when these guys are sleeping . 

Sent from my C771 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Tom

Plus all amphibians have some degree of skin toxicity. And pacman frogs will leave large turds around that the tortoises will likely want to eat.


----------



## DevilsLettuce

Blgreek08 said:


> Does anyone have one? I really want one. Are they cool pets? Easy care?
> 
> Could you keep one in the same enclosure as a tort? I think it would be cool to have like a complete ecosystem and they live in the same atmosphere.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using TortForum mobile app



I used to breed them but only have a couple now.

I agree with most of what mike had to say other than the moss. Pacmans tend to take in quite a bit of substrate when eating so if you want moss, try feeding in a separate container. For temp I keep them at 82-86 and let the temp drop to mid 70s at night. For food I mainly use night crawlers (you can cut off appropriate chunks off of the worm starting from the tail end), Dubia roaches, and sometimes crickets. Do not just feed them crickets as it doesn't have much nutritional value even when gut loaded. I use calcium w/ D3 every other day and use multivitamins once a week on a day without calcium. Do not use any UV light with them, especially the albinos. Also I believe it is important to cover three sides of the enclosure to make the frog feel more safe. I never feed them live rodents as it is too fattening and they can physically harm the frog (scratching/biting). I'm sure I'm forgetting plenty of stuff as I'm exhausted. They really aren't as easy to keep healthy like most are making it seem. Dumpy frogs or whites tree frogs are in my opinion easy frogs to keep. And I would never keep any frogs with my tortoises in the same enclosure, that's just asking for trouble.


----------



## Blgreek08

A bark hide, 2 live pothos, a fake plant, a water dish, and a dish for worms. How's it look?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using TortForum mobile app


----------



## DevilsLettuce

What worms are you planning to feed? Earthworms/night crawlers are the only worms I would recommend feeding on a regular basis. 
Wax worms are pretty fatty and should be used as a treat. Meal worms or super worms are hard for them to digest because of all that hard keratin.


Also cover the back and sides of the tank with some type of background or cardboard etc..


----------



## Blgreek08

Night crawlers and crickets.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using TortForum mobile app


Also I moved the heat pad to the back on the side. Not under the tank. I'll have to get a background

Sent from my DROID RAZR using TortForum mobile app


----------



## DevilsLettuce

Also to help with humidity you can cover 3/4 of the top with plexiglass, foil, or plastic wrap. Don't be surprise if your pacman diggs out your plants


----------



## Sh3wulf

I had a pacman as a teen. She lived with me seven years and weighed almost a full pound when she reached maturity. She was big and round and would try to eat my hand everyday at feeding time lol
I fed worm and mice and minnows to mine, but I didn't know much more than what the store told me, so lord knows I was probably abusing the poor thing. 
I did really enjoy her, and named her Jemima. My ex thought me nuts cause I cried for days when she died.


----------



## Blgreek08

Top is already covered in plastic wrap  I thought of that right away. 
Is it ok to keep it at a constant temp of 80 or so? The only thing heating it is the heat pad and I have it on a thermostat. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using TortForum mobile app


----------



## DevilsLettuce

Sh3wulf said:


> I had a pacman as a teen. She lived with me seven years and weighed almost a full pound when she reached maturity. She was big and round and would try to eat my hand everyday at feeding time lol
> I fed worm and mice and minnows to mine, but I didn't know much more than what the store told me, so lord knows I was probably abusing the poor thing.
> I did really enjoy her, and named her Jemima. My ex thought me nuts cause I cried for days when she died.



You should have slapped you ex...
The frog was apart of your life for 7 years of course you would be upset




Blgreek08 said:


> Top is already covered in plastic wrap  I thought of that right away.
> Is it ok to keep it at a constant temp of 80 or so? The only thing heating it is the heat pad and I have it on a thermostat.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using TortForum mobile app



If you can get it to drop a few degrees for night time that would be optimal


----------



## Blgreek08

Does he look healthy...I was thinking about ordering one but I decided to rescue him from Petsmart even if he doesn't survive at least he can be happy now. They were feeding him crickets and some kind of worm. My Petsmart isn't to bad they actually try to do it properly and fix things when you suggest it. 


I thought he looked good actually for a Petsmart save. 
He even popped and it looked healthy

Sent from my DROID RAZR using TortForum mobile app


Sent from my DROID RAZR using TortForum mobile app


----------



## dds7155

How long do they live? also what do they cost,I'm just asking ,, i'll never get one .can not touch a roach of any kind or mice


----------



## DevilsLettuce

Lookin good  you got him before any real damage could have been done, didn't you say they got him in a couple days ago? 
If you don't mind feeding roaches order like 20-50 small Dubias for the little guy and see if he'll eat em. Also use tongs to feed him the pieces of night crawler




dds7155 said:


> How long do they live? also what do they cost,I'm just asking ,, i'll never get one .can not touch a roach of any kind or mice



I never feed them mice and you don't have to feed then roaches... Even though they're similar to crickets. Can you handle feeding earthworms/night crawlers?


----------



## Blgreek08

Now that you have seen his size and can see him buried in this Pic. Is this a good size cage?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using TortForum mobile app


----------



## DevilsLettuce

As long as he has no problem getting food and doesn't seem stressed out the tank should be fine, just big for now. If you ended up with a female the tank will probably be too small for an adult


----------



## Blgreek08

Let's hope it's a male then. Save space lol 


He is hiding lol. Im getting a background for the sides



Cutie

Sent from my DROID RAZR using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Sh3wulf

He's very cute and looks great. Skin looks healthy and eyes are vibrant. Hope things go well. 
As was said, as long as he is a he, you should be fine. You will know pretty quickly if you have a female. They grow exceptionally fast.


----------



## Blgreek08

Thanks he likes to hide himself a lot. Like completely buried. It's moist in there and high humidity. Idk y he hides so much. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using TortForum mobile app


----------



## DevilsLettuce

Get use to it that's what they do the majority of the time. Pretty much a pet rock till feeding time


----------



## mike taylor

I can hear my frog eating at night . He smacks on crickets and pill bugs all night . How can you tell if they are male or female.

Sent from my C771 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Blgreek08

Just an update. He is doing amazing. And growing. He is like twice the size since I got him. He loves crickets and worms. He never sits in his water though and is always buried during the day. He never moves from his spot. He lays in that spot till bugs come to him and he always burrows there and just sits there 24/7 but he seems ok

Sent from my DROID RAZR using TortForum mobile app


----------



## DevilsLettuce

Blgreek08 said:


> Just an update. He is doing amazing. And growing. He is like twice the size since I got him. He loves crickets and worms. He never sits in his water though and is always buried during the day. He never moves from his spot. He lays in that spot till bugs come to him and he always burrows there and just sits there 24/7 but he seems ok
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using TortForum mobile app



Sounds like a normal cranwelli to me


----------

